# Peppermint Sticks



## Chalk Creek (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi!  I wanted to share a couple pics of my "Peppermint Sticks" Lotion Bars for Feet.  They went to a new local farmer's co-op and will debut Saturday.  I'm hoping they do well.  They are .75oz and in homemade plastic lined cardstock push-up tubes (the first few were a major pain, but now I've got it down to a science!).  They slide real easy in and out of the tubes. I had no tubes available and these had to go to the co-op right away.  

Individually wrapped






In the display basket


----------



## edco76 (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice! How do they push up?


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice display!


----------



## Chalk Creek (Nov 30, 2007)

Ed, I used heavy plastic bags from my Food Saver vaccuum sealer.  The labels are printed on heavy cardstock.  

First, I cut circles out of cardstock the size of the bottom of the stick. The circle is what you push on to to push the product out.  I put a strip of saran wrap (just about half an inch or so wide) around the bottom of the stick.  The circle goes on the bottom of the stick and scotch taped to the saran wrap.  I then rolled the sticks in the heavy plastic and taped the seam shut.  Next, I put 3 strips of double stick tape on the plastic (to stick it to the inside of the label).  I wrapped the label around the stick and made sure the double stick was well adhered.  Then, I used clear packing tape over the entire label and used it to seal the seam.  This makes the entire label shiny and adds more strength to the tube.  I left the top end of the plastic long enough to fold down over the top and seal with a piece of tape.

Sounds more complicated than it was.  After I did a few, it went really fast and works really well.  The stick slide in and out real smooth and easy and the tube seems heavy duty enough.


----------



## freshwater pearl (Dec 1, 2007)

Pretty!  I love how you put candy canes with them!


----------



## Neil (Dec 1, 2007)

Super!  very nice marketing. I hope they do well. Very professional.


----------



## pink-north (Dec 3, 2007)

Very festive display. I hope they do well for you.


----------



## punkflash54 (Dec 16, 2007)

great display! i love the candy cane idea!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

CUTE! I LOVE THEM!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice job and smart thinking! :wink:  Love the marketing idea!  You are a great thinker on how to market your wares, that will help with your successes.  I am a failure in that department.  

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## Woodi (Dec 16, 2007)

What a great idea. You certainly do have a creative mind.


----------



## Lucy (Dec 16, 2007)

They look so cute.


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 16, 2007)

What a great idea.


----------

